# Now this is cheating!



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Will see if this works or not in the next few weeks. 







Right now we have too much snow.

Anyone have experience with ebike tuning?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Please see the posting rules for this section:
https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/word-e-bike-forum-moderator-mtbbiker-guidelines-1103825.html



> · Any post about derestricting/modifying software will be deleted.


----------

